# After Death ?????



## cervantes

I don't wish to be morbid, we all know that our reptiles are going to die at some point. Hopefully after a long life. 

What do you all do with them after they die. Buried in the garden, grave stones, cremation. Are there any stuffed reptiles on your shelves. Does anyone have there beautiful skins removed and kept on display?

I've not had to deal with a dead reptile yet, and i hope i don't have to for a long time.


----------



## Crownan

I think 1 went in the bin and the other 2 were sent off for PMs. If one dies of old age or other 'natural circumstances then it might be interesting to get one stuffed or skinned and mounted maybe


----------



## cervantes

Some snakes have such great colours it seems a shame to put them into the ground. 

Does anyone know of a taxidermist who has experience with snakes?


----------



## freekygeeky

all mine are in my garden, under the apple tree


----------



## FelixMarmite

I've only had one reptile death, and we buried him next to my cat


----------



## Andy b 1

not had any reptile deaths as of yet but i will bury them in the garden, maybe if i feel up to take the tortoise's shell off if they die

not for about 70 - 110 years though


----------



## Mujician

*O* (Yusu) had one made into a wallet. Which personally i think is a fantastic idea and might do the same myself!


----------



## Declan123

Mine are Buried in the garden, in a special flower bed...

Weirdly though, all the flowers in that flower bed, are always the brightest, biggest and most viberant


----------



## Andy b 1

because they get nutrients from the body


----------



## Miranda

Andy b 1 said:


> because they get nutrients from the body


Disgusting but true.


----------



## sahunk

ive heard of snakes been put in jars with like watery stuff and i think i might have mine skinned and made into a wallet to remember him/her


----------



## sarahjames

Ive had one reptile death and shes in my garden with a pretty plant over her cos she was a pretty girl x


----------



## Pimperella

My Smaug (Bearded Dragon) passed away yesterday at the grand age of 8 and a half. She was ill with MBD when we got her at 18 months and had never seen UV.
She was spoiled rotten by us and 7 years of love and care.

She is Burried under the apple tree so that each year it fruits I will remember that she lives on in the lifecycle of nature.


----------



## Roewammi

we've had 1 rep death and he went in the bin but we put him in a little box and packaged him up. We have cats so burying isnt the best option


----------



## ferretlad

All my pets go to the Pet Crematorium and i get some of their ashes back to scatter in a nice place...but my dogs i get back in a beautiful wood casket to keep in my house. I feel very sad for any pet that ends up in the bin and chucked out with the rubbish.


----------



## Dextersdad

Roewammi said:


> we've had 1 rep death and he went in the bin but we put him in a little box and packaged him up. We have cats so burying isnt the best option


Bury them deep and cats won't get them.

I buried my Boa "Bob" at least three feet under in the allotment and not even the fox's bothered to dig down for the big fella.

I like the wallet idea.


----------



## freekygeeky

i have burried all mine about a foot deet, the cats couldnt care less! lol


Dextersdad said:


> Bury them deep and cats won't get them.
> 
> I buried my Boa "Bob" at least three feet under in the allotment and not even the fox's bothered to dig down for the big fella.
> 
> I like the wallet idea.


----------



## Dextersdad

freekygeeky said:


> i have burried all mine about a foot deet, the cats couldnt care less! lol


Yeah I just dug deeper because of the foxes.

Hopefully it'll be a long time before I have to do it again. Hopefully Harry will not be eating his new wife!


----------



## exoticpetkeeper

i buried my rat near my rose bush and the lizards 2


----------



## SnuffBunny

Cremation, get the ash's back and keep or sprinkle 
So far I've only had to do it to one pet. Not a rep.
xxx


----------



## jakk

freekygeeky said:


> all mine are in my garden, under the apple tree


so is mine! x


----------



## alnessman

In the garden


----------



## lekkie

had 2 reps die, and they went off for PM's i didnt get the bodies back 
my cat tigger who died last year is in a box we had him cremated same with my yorkie hes cremated too
my rats got buried in the garden

as for the wallets out of snakes i find that pretty grossa nd stuffing too, i wouldnt stuff my nan and put her on a wall nor would i make a stool out of her. pets, family same respect to the dead imo


----------



## Crownan

lekkie said:


> had 2 reps die, and they went off for PM's i didnt get the bodies back
> my cat tigger who died last year is in a box we had him cremated same with my yorkie hes cremated too
> my rats got buried in the garden
> 
> as for the wallets out of snakes i find that pretty grossa nd stuffing too, i wouldnt stuff my nan and put her on a wall nor would i make a stool out of her. pets, family same respect to the dead imo


No offence but the snake or whatever wont really care will they? They'll be dead already. I think its pretty respectful creating a wallet or belt or even mounting them for all eternity in a frozen pose as it keeps them 'living on' so to speak


----------



## dracco

Mines are in the garden along with all the furry friends my kids have had over the past few years so its a kinda pets cemetry


----------



## jackyboy

yuh could put it in your freezer and start a frozen zoo


----------



## djangel

argh i hate animal stuffing ect i dont wear leather snake wallets u name it no no no no no

my animals are cremated and at home with me, some are buryed in laindon hills R.I.P.


----------



## Kami22

all our pets are at the top of the garden including 3 hamsters, 2 rabbits, 1 guinnea pig, 1 cat, 13 fish (maybe more), 1 satanic budgie and 2 terrapins... we have never moved house thats why theres alot (we dont just kill animals!)


----------



## capt-flatout

our's r in the garden but i do want to no if any one can stuffs, can you do snakes???
iv just lost my pride and joy


----------



## mariex4

i have lost 2 and both are being cremated together as there was only 3 days between them male and female. i dont think id like to see them stuffed or skinned IMO but there gona be together in the same casket with 2 name plates with date of death on .as i feel if i move house ive lost them forever ,were if there in the casket i can take them with me forever


----------



## Baubles

*Rip zim.*

He will be missed


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Roewammi said:


> we've had 1 rep death and he went in the bin but we put him in a little box and packaged him up. We have cats so burying isnt the best option


we done the same, at least they go to the scrapyard and not dug up, rest in peace x


----------



## kathizzy

Mine also get buried in the garden, got quite a few out there now, along with the budgie and the hamster, who only got pts yesterday. xxx


----------



## Salamanda

I had a leo given to be by a 'friend' It died a couple of days later had a shed loads of parasites in its faeces so I burnt it and everything it had come into contact with.


----------



## nikki_alaska

My little guy was buried in my garden on Sunday morning. We have only recently moved house so are not going to leave him behind all the time hes there. I am looking to plant a lovely flower or plant on top of him in a few days time, when i decide what to get!


----------



## My Serpentine Mind

Hate to ressurect a dead thread (no pun intened) but I just had to comment...

Anyway first you've totally got me a mess, the thought of losing any one of mine is a horrible thought to me, and I cannot imagine taking change out of them or using them to tie up my pants. To me that's a horrible thought. I know they won't care but I just can't stand the thought of knowing that one time, a long time ago, this money and credit card holder used to slither around in my hands and look up at me with cute little eyes. But to each is own.

Secondly I would definatley bury them, and plant a flower over their bodies. The flower could take the place of that animal and in a way I would feel that my beloved pet is still living in a different sense. 

Thanks for making me use up all the tissues. (Yeah, I really am bawling)


----------



## crazyg

they make me laugh :lol2:


----------



## poppy_77

After death I buried all of my pets deep in the ground in the garden (away from prying cats lol) and usually planted a nice flower or two over them, its just something nice to remember them by and everytime I see the flowers I think of each of them eace:


----------



## ryuk

Our little Senegal Chameleon was cremated and her headstone is in her old terrarium with her mate  . Just made more sense for her to be there it's where she lived after all


----------



## Red123

All my pets that have passed away are buried in my garden. Even the giant millipedes were buried when they went. Actually I'm worried I'm going to run out of room.


----------



## skyepuppy

when my royal dies i will stuff him


----------

